# How to backup with tape drive on Xserve



## DominikHoffmann (Jan 1, 2003)

I am wondering about people's opinions on how to back up an Xserve. Of course Retrospect is an option. However, I'd prefer to use a solution that a Unix administrator who's never worked with Mac OS X would be comfortable with.

What are some of the standard ways people back up their Unix boxes that could be made to work with an Xserve, as well?

Dominik Hoffmann


----------



## justin216 (Jan 7, 2003)

Good luck with the tape drive...

Backup to the one of your other disks...

psync

<http://www.dan.co.jp/cases/macosx/psync.html>


----------

